
Elon Musk: 146k Cybertruck orders so far - siscia
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1198344195317985280
======
simonebrunozzi
Not too impressive, considering that the deposit to reserve one is only $100,
as opposed to Model 3's $1,000.

